# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Step 1 Australia

## Hiob10hiob

Moin Leute,

Ich hab ein Video aus Australien mitgebracht!
Ich hoffe es gefllt euch.

https://vimeo.com/98363097

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hat mir gut gefallen.

----------


## hanglooose

sehr cool

was sind das fr Strnde die man im video sieht und wann warst du dort?

hangloose

----------

